# Help...my dog is licking his testicles in pain



## laura13 (Jul 9, 2011)

My 2 year old Bichon Frise suddenly runs across the room as if something bit him and starts licking his testicle area. Its getting worse as its affecting his sleep and I can see he's getting stressed with it. I took him to the vets the other day and he injected a steroid and gave him some steroid cream for a hot spot on his back which is healing nicely, but his testicles are driving him crazy and he keeps crying. I've him given him piriton (from the vets) but nothing seems to work and I'm taking him back to the vets tomorrow. Has anyone else had this experience. There are no marks there so its hard to tell. People seem to think its allergies but cant understand why nothing is working. What worries me more is the vet doesnt seem to know what it is either.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My older boy obsessively licked and turned the skin into tracing paper  Vet gave me fuciderm cream and the dog wore a buster collar for weeks. Problem lengthily solved! Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

How did you get on at the vets today? Did he/she check the prostate? I know in people prostate infections can cause the testicles to 'sting like a bee' so I wondered if this could be your wee boys trouble? Young dogs get prostatitis too - mine has it at the moment. It's proving very hard to shift too......


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

laura13 said:


> My 2 year old Bichon Frise suddenly runs across the room as if something bit him and starts licking his testicle area. Its getting worse as its affecting his sleep and I can see he's getting stressed with it. I took him to the vets the other day and he injected a steroid and gave him some steroid cream for a hot spot on his back which is healing nicely, but his testicles are driving him crazy and he keeps crying. I've him given him piriton (from the vets) but nothing seems to work and I'm taking him back to the vets tomorrow. Has anyone else had this experience. There are no marks there so its hard to tell. People seem to think its allergies but cant understand why nothing is working. What worries me more is the vet doesnt seem to know what it is either.


If your vet can't come up with an explation I would personally seek a second opinion. He is either licking because of a medical ailment or a behavioural one either way one or the other has to be ruled out. It may help in the interim if you were to use an Elizabethan collar for a while and give him a daily scrotal clean with antibacterial shampoo and then use some kind of camomile cream to soothe the irritation.

Personally though I would be either asking your vet to do a scraping for further testing or seek a second opinion with a skin specialist. Sorry I can't suggest anything more.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't suppose it's worth getting his anal glands checked too? Rupert does this where his testicles would be had he not been neutered when his anal glands are full.


----------



## laura13 (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks everyone for the tips and replies. We went back to the vets and I told him he was still licking the same area, he then said oh well lets empty his anal glands "just in case" but didnt say if they were full or not. He didnt really know what it was and didnt seem too bothered about it really - which is why I'm changing the vets and yes I'll get a 2nd opinion. He gave me some more piriton as I;d ran out and I flead and wormed him again. He's still not 100% and yes has been wearing the elizabethan collar for a week or so now but is still trying to scratch. I;ve given him a bath and it seems to calm him a bit. Overall personally I think he might be allergic to grass and I;ve read that bichons can have allergies and skin problems. Each time he's bathed it seems to help, as though it clears up any pollen and such. Its such ashame they can't talk but even worse when the vet just seems to try anything and then lands you with another bill of £120!!! after paying £54 only last week. Obviously if he's ill I dont care what it costs to get him better as he's one of the family, but more annoying is when someone doesnt know what it is and gives no explanation. Definitely going to a new vet, Will keep you posted soon xx


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

laura13 said:


> thanks everyone for the tips and replies. We went back to the vets and I told him he was still licking the same area, he then said oh well lets empty his anal glands "just in case" but didnt say if they were full or not. He didnt really know what it was and didnt seem too bothered about it really - which is why I'm changing the vets and yes I'll get a 2nd opinion. He gave me some more piriton as I;d ran out and I flead and wormed him again. He's still not 100% and yes has been wearing the elizabethan collar for a week or so now but is still trying to scratch. I;ve given him a bath and it seems to calm him a bit. Overall personally I think he might be allergic to grass and I;ve read that bichons can have allergies and skin problems. Each time he's bathed it seems to help, as though it clears up any pollen and such. Its such ashame they can't talk but even worse when the vet just seems to try anything and then lands you with another bill of £120!!! after paying £54 only last week. Obviously if he's ill I dont care what it costs to get him better as he's one of the family, but more annoying is when someone doesnt know what it is and gives no explanation. Definitely going to a new vet, Will keep you posted soon xx


Wise decision...hope you get better service with your next choice of vets, and hope your boy starts to get over this very soon.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

laura13 said:


> thanks everyone for the tips and replies. We went back to the vets and I told him he was still licking the same area, he then said oh well lets empty his anal glands "just in case" but didnt say if they were full or not. He didnt really know what it was and didnt seem too bothered about it really - which is why I'm changing the vets and yes I'll get a 2nd opinion. He gave me some more piriton as I;d ran out and I flead and wormed him again. He's still not 100% and yes has been wearing the elizabethan collar for a week or so now but is still trying to scratch. I;ve given him a bath and it seems to calm him a bit. Overall personally I think he might be allergic to grass and I;ve read that bichons can have allergies and skin problems. Each time he's bathed it seems to help, as though it clears up any pollen and such. Its such ashame they can't talk but even worse when the vet just seems to try anything and then lands you with another bill of £120!!! after paying £54 only last week. Obviously if he's ill I dont care what it costs to get him better as he's one of the family, but more annoying is when someone doesnt know what it is and gives no explanation. Definitely going to a new vet, Will keep you posted soon xx


I wouldn't bath him too much though - just get yourself a small bowl and clean the scrotum area (which is I think the problem area that you mentioned), pat dry and put some soothing cream such as camomile - that should help - it may take some time for him to stop attempting to scratch but if it doesn't then I suspect it is a habitual thing and you may need to speak to a behavioural therapist.


----------

